# Lusaka - Zambia | Africa's hidden city



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lusaka skyline by nitesh372, on Flickr


Lusaka skyline by kevinmgoldberg27, on Flickr


Lusaka street by laparisienneavelo, on Flickr


Skyline Cairo Road, Lusaka, Zambia by ucmediaproducties, on Flickr


Manda Hill Shopping Center by dbjorgen, on Flickr


Arcades Mall in Lusaka by maddavethorp, on Flickr


Lusaka roadworks by maddavethorp, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lusaka dawn by Travlr, on Flickr


cairo road Lusaka by Shaun D Metcalfe away in Thailand, on Flickr


Cairo Road Lusaka by MrScroobs, on Flickr


Lusaka by leeann_dil, on Flickr


Lusaka International Airport, Lusaka, Zambia by gallagher.michaelsean, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Remodeled Manda Hill Shopping Mall




































































































Source


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Appears to be well organized.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
Yep, Lusaka has a pretty well developed road network.


I'll be uploading more pics later.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow - I like the feeling and the energy. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

More pics please!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a very nice city!


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

The city looks well organized.


----------

